# thePACK



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

FEEDING TIME


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

WHOS THE MAN..AND DON'T YA FORGET THAT!!!


----------



## Zim (Jun 4, 2004)

Nice fish... Is that a pacu?!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Zim said:


> Nice fish... Is that a pacu?!
> [snapback]866131[/snapback]​











nope just some huge frigin pygo's
and i must say dam they are sweet


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Zim said:


> Nice fish... Is that a pacu?!
> [snapback]866131[/snapback]​












Pack , 
Stunning Shots and Love the Plants , Those Boys are Big


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Zim said:


> Nice fish... Is that a pacu?!
> [snapback]866131[/snapback]​


Your kidding right







I would guess Carbies.....


----------



## tigger (Mar 19, 2004)

nice shoal! wish mine were that size before i got rid of them. how big are they? looks like some monsters you got there


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Zim said:


> Nice fish... Is that a pacu?!
> [snapback]866131[/snapback]​


























But I must say that your pygo's real good looking and are almost as big as pacu's. How long do you have them?


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

dizzzzam


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

go THE PACK. it's your birthday. we're going to party like it's your birthday. could you shoot a video of them throwing down on a large feeder sometime? i think it would rock everyone's world.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Holy schmolly your pygos are getting huge.


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

nice p's


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

that first fish is fuckin fat and huge


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

the caribe has a messed up lip,it looks great.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

lookin good Pack. Those Caribes are some big ol'bastards!


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

God damn dude, you ever get bitten during tank maintenance by one of those suckers and you're liable to lose an arm.

Amazing fish


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Awesome shoal Raf! Cant wait to see these guys in person someday


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

holy massive pygos








How big are they and how long did it take them to get that big?


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

GODDAMN. them mofo are sweet!


----------



## Handikapped (Nov 5, 2004)

those are some monsters i would also like to know how old they are and their length


----------



## 130tank (Dec 21, 2004)

Zim said:


> Nice fish... Is that a pacu?!
> [snapback]866131[/snapback]​


----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

Zim said:


> Nice fish... Is that a pacu?!
> [snapback]866131[/snapback]​


----------



## Davo (Jan 29, 2004)

Great stuff. They are supper thick!!!!!


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

dont they attack you when you clean? wow!


----------



## stingray (Apr 2, 2004)

Massive pygos , one word "beautiful"









I hope some day i have the same pygo's like you , this is awesome man !!


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

i love seeing your fish pack 1 word monsters


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Zim said:


> Nice fish... Is that a pacu?!
> [snapback]866131[/snapback]​











Stunning Indeed man!
Great BIG Fish!


----------



## fliptasciouz (Jul 4, 2004)

those are huge pygos a excllent shoal how long you had them for??


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Sweet jesus, are you sure those monsters aren't Pygocentrus humongous???
















I especially like that fighting pic: really shows how thick and powerful they are


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

thanks guys there more pics ..i just have to resize them..but yeah these are my giant PACU shoal


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Zim said:


> Nice fish... Is that a pacu?!
> [snapback]866131[/snapback]​


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

ive got to say i love a dark pygo....


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Yeah whatever.. they're cool.

The biggest and baddest Cariba was supposed to be mine, but noooo.... I had to be considerate and let him have a pick of the litter.

Im telling you Raf, your tank looks too small for the 3. Take my smallest Cariba. Its still a monster and would def leave more room for you to get more later.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Yeah whatever.. they're cool.
> 
> The biggest and baddest Cariba was supposed to be mine, but noooo.... I had to be considerate and let him have a pick of the litter.
> 
> ...










..LAST I CHECK YOU GOT FIRST PICK.. ..i'll trade you my second pick for your first? what ya say?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

We can trade... but you have to cough up $1000 as well.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> We can trade... but you have to cough up $1000 as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol..telling you..you said you hated caribas..start the tern shoal you always wanted and let me handle the caribas..make your life simpler..before you become piraya/cariba killer :rasp:


----------



## homebrewed (Feb 25, 2003)

Those looks like some huge bitches!
Very nice collection!


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

damn that is hella sweet!
How bout a full tank shot?
and how big are those pygos and tank?


----------



## Stick (Jun 5, 2003)

Those are some nice looking fish. That pic of the standoff is awsome.


----------

